# Odin? How does it work/where is it?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Newb here looking to Odin my Fascinate. Been searching for a step by step guide on how to use Odin. Can someone point me in the direction of that? TIA


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

When I rooted my girls fassy I used this thread. It's not from rootz but it had everything I needed. 
http://www.galaxyforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1967

Gummyfied 3-30 boostedASSv2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

csk415 said:


> When I rooted my girls fassy I used this thread. It's not from rootz but it had everything I needed.
> http://www.galaxyfor...read.php?t=1967
> 
> Gummyfied 3-30 boostedASSv2


Cool, I'll check that out. Thanks


----------

